# RIP Kachina's Moonlight Dancer - Aka Temperance Brennan



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Well the hits just keep coming in 2021 at our house. Today we lost my blue merle Collie, Tempe. We'll never know exactly what happened to her. LadyM knocked into her a few weeks ago. She didn't indicate that she was injured except I noticed she was slow to get up from laying down for a long time. Then Thanksgiving week she started indicating fever. We got her on antibiotics & she was showing signs of improvement but then it looked like she was having neurologic issues. She was an mdr1 affected Collie so if she somehow found or encountered medication or something that was dropped or fell out of someone's vehicle, it could have done this. We have always been careful because of her but if my husband dropped his meds while sick with covid, he might not have found everything or if something fell out of a visitor's vehicle unbeknownst to them... 

At any rate, my big beautiful Collie who had a guilt complex but was always a very good girl is gone. I'm thinking 2021 needs to go away & 2022 needs to get it's act together as I can't take much more.

Rest in peace my beautiful girl. I've no doubt you're with Dad & Grandma now. You were always a good girl even when you were poking me with your long nose, even when you were sick & I had to give you shots, even when the tiny dogs stole your bones. You were everything a Collie should be; kind, patient, loyal, & followed the rules to the letter. Not even after you were dognapped did you let it ruin your good nature. One of these days we'll be together again when it's my time to come up there. Until then... never doubt that you were deeply loved & I'll miss you every day. Always faithful, always loyal, always trustworthy to the last breath.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that 2021 keeps giving you heartache. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Words fail, but good thoughts abound. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak and your truly shirty year.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry :'( She was very beautiful and it sounds like she was such a sweet girl.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry too. She was gorgeous and she had such a sweet and intelligent expression.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We lost both of our beautiful collies in one year. There’s nothing like the sweetness and devotion of a collie. I’ll be thinking of you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tempe was lovely, inside and out 💔💐.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhh no.  I’m so sorry, @dogsavvy. What a trial this year has been.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

This is such terrible news. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful beautiful collie. Know she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Words just fail. You are in my prayers 🤗


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Gentle hugs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Too much sadness. Stay safe with your waiting humans, beautiful girl, until all together again.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so very sad to hear this. I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. Thank you for giving her such a loving home.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. So much heartache in 2021.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so sorry. Your stories always made her sound like a dog I'd love to meet.

What a beautiful dog, and what an awful year.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I am so sorry---what a beautiful dog she was. I hope these photos and good memories will offer some solace.


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, Tempe was a beautiful girl


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

I am so sorry - what a beautiful and gentle girl she was 💕


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so sorry. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you, everyone. This is truly a trial of a time. One of the hardest things is seeing my old Giant go to the cart where I had Tempe's body. She goes there & sniffs the cart. Yesterday her friend was in there; her friend who went through three moves, one across the country with her and they slay dragons & protected tiny dogs from everything together. She's very confused & requires a lot of extra attention. I thought Mr. Layne was okay but today he goes & stands at the cart & goes from puzzled to a little aggressive as he tracks the footsteps of the stranger who took Tempe away. Same tonight with the Giant, she's tracking the footsteps of the one who took her friend away. Keep in mind I did make certain they each got time with Tempe so they knew she was gone so that they saw/sniffed their friend. So now the large dogs are tracking where Tempe was taken away & her death has thrown Boo Boo back to tracking Dad & where he was taken away. This is dreadful.

But I have to share with you I got a visit from a flesh & blood blessing. This morning I was facing a very hard thing. My income issues are still ongoing as the military can't get their act together & tell me I won't get my husband's benefits until the end of January (more than 6 months after his passing). All this 'crisis' where people are claiming they can't get employees is bunk as I've got my application in all over town & everyone's saying it'll be 3-4 weeks minimum before they call me. I'm still training to do transcription work but like most education, it takes a little time. So I have this issue. I have my beloved dog's body & I need to bury her except I live on a rock bluff & can't get a hole dug. I contacted vets who sent me to a crematory service, which I would have done gladly but $$. Well, I'd called one of the crematory places to get an idea of price but the guy didn't answer so I was sitting in my bed trying to keep it together & figure out an answer. The man saw a missed call & called me back. In the process of trying to delicately learn the price for this service & I could tell he didn't really get the depth of my issue... it all spilled out. I felt like a complete fool but I was trying to make him understand I just can't create a bill right now. He asked where I lived. I told him. He said he was 2 minutes from me, he'd stop by. I thought, good heavens he thinks I'm shaking him down on price or he doesn't get that I truly do not have the $. He arrived & of course, my Tempe is carefully placed in a cart out in the driveway while I figure out what to do. He started talking to me & I tried again to explain & he shook his head. "No, no. I'm going to do this for you." After a great deal of discussion, he didn't mean a payment plan or working out a price. He meant I'm going to do this at no charge & he assured me that everything was going to be okay & would get better if I could just hang on & have a little faith. I'm still a little stunned by this blessing & I did not expect it or ask for it. He very lovingly & gently placed her in his van. He's even going to let me have her ashes. I would never ask for someone to do this. I'm used to being the person helping others so I'm in a foreign territory but I'm certainly thankful. I'm so relieved that this burden is lifted. And I'm officially a mess but I'm a grateful one.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love that you connected with this kindness at such a crucial moment. Thank you for sharing. ❤


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

In such an awful dark time it’s good you met someone with kind heart to help you.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

He recognized your kind heart and responded.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for this pile of sorrows. Renews my faith in mankind, when someone offers selfless kindness. Hugs to you, if that helps.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Most friends were strangers at one point. Maybe you'll keep in touch. Glad there's still some kind people around.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Big hugs to you


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I am so happy that man did that act of kindness for you. I'm literally in tears over it. You deserve it and that's how living in a community should be.

Blessings to you and your pack. Strength in your grief, peace in your healing, and happiness in your future.


----------



## katrinamcd (Jan 27, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> Words fail, but good thoughts abound. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak and your truly shirty year.


Beautiful Collie. They are such elegant dogs. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

dogsavvy said:


> Well the hits just keep coming in 2021 at our house. Today we lost my blue merle Collie, Tempe. We'll never know exactly what happened to her. LadyM knocked into her a few weeks ago. She didn't indicate that she was injured except I noticed she was slow to get up from laying down for a long time. Then Thanksgiving week she started indicating fever. We got her on antibiotics & she was showing signs of improvement but then it looked like she was having neurologic issues. She was an mdr1 affected Collie so if she somehow found or encountered medication or something that was dropped or fell out of someone's vehicle, it could have done this. We have always been careful because of her but if my husband dropped his meds while sick with covid, he might not have found everything or if something fell out of a visitor's vehicle unbeknownst to them...
> 
> At any rate, my big beautiful Collie who had a guilt complex but was always a very good girl is gone. I'm thinking 2021 needs to go away & 2022 needs to get it's act together as I can't take much more.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Retro Chick (Nov 20, 2020)

What a terrible loss. I’m so very sorry-- my heart is broken for you. Take the time you need to get through this and I hope you find comfort and peace somewhere on the way.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What a terrible time you have had. I am sending hugs and wishes that you will always be able to call up sweet memories of Tempe. Blessed be.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm so sorry for our loss and awed at the kindness and humanity of the total stranger. Life is made up of such contrasts; impossibly hard then filled with consolation at the next moment. Sending you blessings and prayers in your sadness. Know that your Tempe will be waiting for you when it is your time to walk the road to eternity 🙏


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> Well the hits just keep coming in 2021 at our house. Today we lost my blue merle Collie, Tempe. We'll never know exactly what happened to her. LadyM knocked into her a few weeks ago. She didn't indicate that she was injured except I noticed she was slow to get up from laying down for a long time. Then Thanksgiving week she started indicating fever. We got her on antibiotics & she was showing signs of improvement but then it looked like she was having neurologic issues. She was an mdr1 affected Collie so if she somehow found or encountered medication or something that was dropped or fell out of someone's vehicle, it could have done this. We have always been careful because of her but if my husband dropped his meds while sick with covid, he might not have found everything or if something fell out of a visitor's vehicle unbeknownst to them...
> 
> At any rate, my big beautiful Collie who had a guilt complex but was always a very good girl is gone. I'm thinking 2021 needs to go away & 2022 needs to get it's act together as I can't take much more.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful soul.


----------



## Gingy (Jul 2, 2021)

dogsavvy said:


> Well the hits just keep coming in 2021 at our house. Today we lost my blue merle Collie, Tempe. We'll never know exactly what happened to her. LadyM knocked into her a few weeks ago. She didn't indicate that she was injured except I noticed she was slow to get up from laying down for a long time. Then Thanksgiving week she started indicating fever. We got her on antibiotics & she was showing signs of improvement but then it looked like she was having neurologic issues. She was an mdr1 affected Collie so if she somehow found or encountered medication or something that was dropped or fell out of someone's vehicle, it could have done this. We have always been careful because of her but if my husband dropped his meds while sick with covid, he might not have found everything or if something fell out of a visitor's vehicle unbeknownst to them...
> 
> At any rate, my big beautiful Collie who had a guilt complex but was always a very good girl is gone. I'm thinking 2021 needs to go away & 2022 needs to get it's act together as I can't take much more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gingy (Jul 2, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Sending my deepest condolences.


----------



## dAnderson (Sep 6, 2021)

dogsavvy said:


> Well the hits just keep coming in 2021 at our house. Today we lost my blue merle Collie, Tempe. We'll never know exactly what happened to her. LadyM knocked into her a few weeks ago. She didn't indicate that she was injured except I noticed she was slow to get up from laying down for a long time. Then Thanksgiving week she started indicating fever. We got her on antibiotics & she was showing signs of improvement but then it looked like she was having neurologic issues. She was an mdr1 affected Collie so if she somehow found or encountered medication or something that was dropped or fell out of someone's vehicle, it could have done this. We have always been careful because of her but if my husband dropped his meds while sick with covid, he might not have found everything or if something fell out of a visitor's vehicle unbeknownst to them...
> 
> At any rate, my big beautiful Collie who had a guilt complex but was always a very good girl is gone. I'm thinking 2021 needs to go away & 2022 needs to get it's act together as I can't take much more.
> 
> ...


It is so hard to lose a beloved companion. She was a beauty.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, our Tempe's ashes are back home now. I can NOT believe what was delivered. I expected a baggie or a little box but this man... there just are no words. 

I got a certificate, the Rainbow Bridge poem, & I'll post a picture... just... wow.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

My beloved Lili rests in a box somewhat like that on my desk. I'm attaching a picture that has brought me some comfort; I hope it brings some comfort to you, too.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am just now seeing this. I am so very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful indeed. Praying for you.


----------

